# Fire x Spider royal = Firebee?!?



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

So would a spider x fire = Firebee?? Has anyone produced one of these? If not i'd like to be the first so I can call it a Frisbee:2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

mojorising said:


> So would a spider x fire = Firebee?? Has anyone produced one of these?


add a pastel gene, and you're there...
yep, been produced and a few are for sale


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

so a bumble x fire or spider x firefly??

Still think frisbee sounds better  unless there already a designer morph called a frisbee!?!? if so got a pic?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

firefly = fire x pastel


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

firebee (fire x pastel x spider)...










courtesy of constrictors unlimited


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

fire x spider = spiderfire
fire x pastel = firefly
fire x bumblebee = firebee

dont no why they didnt call the spiderfire firebee as the lesser x spider = lesserbee


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Spire.


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

I was always under the impression that most things crossed with a spider will produce a bee of some sort eg bumble bee, firebee, lesser bee and so on


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

yep, but its those damn yanks that are producing most things first 
so they get to call a new combo whatever they like


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

I like the sound of a frisbee "the snake you can throw"....too many beers i think.:no1:


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

vitticeptus said:


> I like the sound of a frisbee "the snake you can throw"....too many beers i think.:no1:


Thought of another today...the freebee...dont know what the gens would be but thought it might cause alot of interest from people thinking that its an actual FREEbee snake.....could be a new name for a new morph that hasnt been produced yet

Any ideas what combos could produce a Freebee?? if so and you're UK based then do it NOW before them dirty:whistling2:yanks put a name to it. YIP YIP


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone know how much a 'firebee' costs?


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

lawrencet1988 said:


> Anyone know how much a 'firebee' costs?


expect £2.5k+


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

im considering a firebee at the moment, in the shops they are around 3-3 1/5k can be got for 2k though, babies of course.

stunning snakes, expensive really considering , in theory, an easy make...


----------

